# Pinocchio shrimp / long nose shrimp



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Was looking at adding some to my shrimp tank to help with hair algae. Does anyone know anyone or a vendor that sells these shrimp? I know there are a Caridina and need brakish water to breed, but can they be kept with crystal red shrimp? Will male Pinocchio shrimp breed with female crystal red and create undesirable crosses?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

No Pinocchio are
Like japonica.
Thry used to be easy to get but very hard now. Every time I order they don't arrive and if they do no red noses . 
Japonica are also getting harder to get . 
Maybe fished out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks April!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pinocchio shrimp/Red Nose shrimp are like Japonica/Amano shrimp they require briny water to breed. They are also a complete different species from CRS shrimp. I'm pretty certain you aren't gonna see them have shrimplets unless you intentionally set up the appropriate environment. I think I may know of someone who can sell you some, PM me.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Found some, will report back of they make a dent with hair algae


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

I'm curious. Any update?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

All the ones I got are doing well, they are fun to watch .... But as far was eating hair algae they didn't make a dent. I just pull it out manually.


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

Same with SAEs. They rather eat fish food. I had to use a razor and gave the leaves a shave. Took over an hour.
















Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Yup I think they prefer eating everything else as well lol!!! Nice tank ! What tank and filter are you using?


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

Thanks. The tank is the 45P ADA style starphire tank from Canadian Aquatics. I'm using Eheim 2213 canister filter. 

This filter is finicky. It leaked on me and flooded my floor. I had to tighten the bottom tube that attached to the canister itself. I didn't know you can rotate it to tighten it. They didn't say that on the instruction booklet. And when I try to adjust the flow on the easy connect, it also leaks. 

So, I have this filter full blast. That's why I have that driftwood in front of the spray bar to prevent the fish from stress due to the strong current but also the buce plants thrive in such an environment. Maybe it's a win-win situation. So far, no deaths.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Well they are very cool shrimp. They love to lounge and show off their fancy noses . Mine are showing a lot of green also.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

april that is a very nice one!


----------

